# Going Outside Today



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't care what doesn't get done indoors today. It's gorgeous out there! It will be nice out until Wednesday, so I am taking full advantage of it. It's supposed to rain thursday. Indoor work can wait until then. YAY!!!! Yardwork! I may even get a few veggie beds built today! Wooot!:rock:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Schloop... Schloop... Schloop... That was the sound of me slogging through the driveway muck... Only after temps warmed from a brisk 15* to 42* today!  
Snow... Still snow... But there are robins hopping around on the bare ground spots! 

*Ninn* - I'm glad you made it outside today! You've been workin' your tail off in the house, so a little girl time in the sun is awesome! How's the back/arm doing, by the way? Any better?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ninn,
I do say you're on a roll with all of this productivity you've been posting about  Good for you! I love it when I hit a grove and stuff starts to fall into place.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Back and arms are still in really bad shape. I need to go to a dr, but have no insurance. It got so bad for a whle today that I could not stop shaking from the pain and stress. Things have to be done, but I am really paying for it tonite. I have taken 4 advil already and can barely move my head. It will probably get worse tomorrow, as I still have more to do outside. I've never before had a day where a hammer was too heavy for me to handle and my arms hurt from smackin nails back through a board. 

I did get alot done, though. I took out 2 truck beds full of trash from the shed porch and yard. I have almost completely re-organized the porch, located all the missing power tools (yay for me-don't have to buy new ones) and sorted and stacked the lumber in the yard. I even fixed the clothesline. (which is empty. i feel lazy, so blankets will have to wait until tomorrow.)

I prepped the spot for the popcorn bed and started clearing the spot for the compost stackers to go. I even designed the fairy garden today. It's been a busy day. But the house still looks like I did nothing, and I feel bad about that.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ninn* ~ Whoa, whoa, whoa there... You need not feel bad about the fact that you haven't "done" anything with the house today!  Um, remember, you are a cleaning goddess, and you have powerhoused through your place the past few weeks. Now that's progress, hon! 
Personally, I'm a member of the "Cleaning With Ninn" group... So there!  Go eaaaasssyyy... Advil is a wonderful thing... 

*Farmergirl* - I'm also hoping that things work out as well for you, too. Hang in there, and know that we are all pulling for you, no matter what.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn ~ I'm so glad you got outside and got some fresh air. And got some things accomplished while you were there. But I'm getting very worried about your back and arms! I know things need to be done. But think how much less you'll be able to do if this gets worse!! I understand that not having insurance is a huge deterent to health care. But avoiding it can allow it to grow into something that can cost so much more in both dollars and time to heal. Please look into getting the help you need and allow yourself the rest you need to get better. I know it's hard when it's such a beautiful day, but you need to take care of you!

I, like Murron, am a member of the "Cleaning with Ninn" group (at least I'm trying to be!). And I hope to be for quite some time. So please take care of yourself. And, when you get to feeling too bad about what you didn't get done, just remember, you are WAY ahead of me! You can slow down some and let the rest of us catch up!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Girls~the worst part of having no insurance right now is the time of year. We used our savings to cover expenses while Mark was laid off. He has been back to work long enough to collect 1 paycheck. His company does not offer medical coverage, and the hospital requires a minimum of 50% down for x-rays and the balance before they send them to the dr!!! I have applied for their sliding scale fees, and am waiting (still) to see if we are approved. Then I will have to switch doctors over to their clinic. Call me racist if you must, but there is not one white, english speaking doctor in that clinic. They are ALL foreign and speak with a very heavy accent. Some have just moved here from India. It is just too hard sometimes to understand what they are saying. While I applaud their work ethic, I just want a doctor who understands american slang and speaks english I can understand. GRRR . I also don't want to wait 6 months to find out what's wrong with me. I am at an impasse.

I am only doing laundry today. It's still nice out, but I'm not.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, I do understand your dislike of foreign doctors! We have the same problem here in our emergency room. The doctors they have hired lately all seem to be from India. They have mostly been trained at the University of Iowa hospital, and I am not saying they aren't good doctors. It's just so hard to tell when it's so hard to communicate with them. I'm not sure they fully understand what we are trying to tell them, and I am very sure that we cannot understand them! So, we too, avoid the emergency room if we can put it off and make an appt to see our regular Dr. I don't think of it as racist, so much as wanting to feel comfortable with your health provider, knowing that the concerns you are voicing are completely understood and that you can get all your questions answered. 

DH and I have insurance through the factory where he works, but DD doesn't have any right now. She is looking at a $1500 ER bill for when she had chest pains, dizziness and blurred vision several weeks ago, and while they can't tell her why, they can sure charge her for it! She is looking into getting these charges reduced, but they sure can make you jump through a lot of hoops for medical assistance. 

In the meantime, take it easy on yourself! Laundry was more than enough for me when I was having back/neck problems! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Just wanted to add, that whole "Cleaning With Ninn" group really made my day. If you girls had ANY idea how I used to live, you would never look to me as an example of how to clean!!!! LOL. It's great to see the things I've learned rub off on other people. Keep Scrubbing~!


----------

